# Hello from Chattanooga, TN



## Sonya (Dec 26, 2007)

I was on the web researching info about Tae Kwon Do. My 10 year old daughter and I want to learn this martial art together. I haven't read any of the posts, yet, so I will be looking for information about Tae Kwon Do centers/dojos in the Chattanooga area. There are about 3 or 4 within a 10 mile radius of my home and I will be calling each of them to get information, specifically is there a beginners class offered for both adults and children together? Is the instructor good with kids and/or do they like children. I believe that makes a big difference in a child's learning/receptiveness. I look forward to this new learning experience for myself. I have been on a spiritual journey that has led me to caring more for my health now and I have always been attracted to the martial arts, Tai Chi especially. Now I want to learn more self-defense, as well as keep my physical and mental body in shape. I do pretty good with the mental, but I need help with the physical. Thank you for your time and have a lovely day!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 26, 2007)

Sonya said:


> I was on the web researching info about Tae Kwon Do. My 10 year old daughter and I want to learn this martial art together. I haven't read any of the posts, yet, so I will be looking for information about Tae Kwon Do centers/dojos in the Chattanooga area. There are about 3 or 4 within a 10 mile radius of my home and I will be calling each of them to get information, specifically is there a beginners class offered for both adults and children together? Is the instructor good with kids and/or do they like children. I believe that makes a big difference in a child's learning/receptiveness. I look forward to this new learning experience for myself. I have been on a spiritual journey that has led me to caring more for my health now and I have always been attracted to the martial arts, Tai Chi especially. Now I want to learn more self-defense, as well as keep my physical and mental body in shape. I do pretty good with the mental, but I need help with the physical. Thank you for your time and have a lovely day!


Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...You rarely find a beginners class with adults and childen together..The teaching of children is an art alone..Keep us posted..


----------



## morph4me (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Sonya and welcome to MT . Sounds to me as if you're on the right track, visit each dojang, talk to the instructors, and watch how the students perform and interact and then make your decision. Good luck.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

It looks like you've got a good handle on what you're trying to find - you might check these two threads for some other tips on how to find the right school.

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck, and let us know how your journey progresses!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome and your gameplan looks great.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to Mt!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello fellow Chattanoogan, Welcome to MT.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome ... you will find more than enough information on this board ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 28, 2007)

The only tip I will give you is don't forget to call your local YMCA's and community centers.  Very often, they have schools that are well established hidden in them.  You won't find those in the Yellow Pages, btw.
If you are worried about price, many of those will be half of what the local commercial schools are charging and be very much as good (or better, or worse--it is up to you to research it and watch a class or two).

AoG


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 31, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MT.


----------



## HYUNG SHI DO KENPO KARATE (Mar 29, 2008)

NEW ( NO CONTRACTS ) Kenpo Karate School in East Ridge ... 35.oo Kids & 45.oo Adults. Also teaching MMA Classes MON - WED - FRI starting at 6pm. Feel free to stop by anytime... 3760 Ringgold Rd East Ridge TN 37412 , a cross from Amigos Mexican Restaurant and Bi-Lo... See you there...


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings!  As someone else mentioned earlier, checking local rec centers, YMCAs and such can be helpful, and TKD is often the art taught at such places.


----------

